# Metallica Concert Postponed!!!!



## maddy1205 (Oct 28, 2011)

Heavy metal band Metallica's concert postponed till Saturday!!!!...What a disappointment for the fans!!!....."welcome to India Metallica""


----------



## Desmond (Oct 29, 2011)

I expected the band to come in person to announce the postponement or whatever. There would not have been a riot then, since the fans would believe them. But no one gives a damn what a third party says.

The bad arrangement is also to blame, lack of security and staff. As it is said that Metallica was not happy with the arrangements.

The fans who have sold an arm and a leg for the ticket, and who have travelled long distances to reach the venue and waited for hours for the show to begin deserve some courtesy. No wonder they were all pissed.

Besides DNA had organized Iron Maiden's Mumbai concert (The one in Flight 666) without any glitches.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 29, 2011)

The organizers are arrested for breach of trust. Honestly speaking the organizers should have expected such crowd and done the necessary arrangements. If organizers don't get their act together than such bands would be skeptical to come to India.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 29, 2011)

so what happens to the metallica concert on sunday at bangalore??


----------



## maddy1205 (Oct 29, 2011)

damn the organizers!!!....few reputed band comes to India....on the top of that if event such this happen, it would only deter band from performing in India!!! 

i hope Metallica fans at Bangalore don't suffer the same fate!!!!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 29, 2011)

No good band comes to Kolkata, where at least the crowd isnt THAT rowdy.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 29, 2011)

^^ Then sadly, it will be bigger mess than this.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 29, 2011)

__How?


----------



## eggman (Oct 29, 2011)

Hopefully everything goes well in Bangalore :-S


----------



## red dragon (Oct 29, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> No good band comes to Kolkata, where at least the crowd isnt THAT rowdy.


You have no freakin idea about Kolkata crowd.
Very good bands used to come to Kolkata.I vaguely remember The great Wishbone Ash concert I went with my parents.It was an amazing show.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 29, 2011)

Guys, the fans are not to blame. Such sloppy arrangement will piss off anyone. Besides, these are not Bieber fans, if you piss them off, you are asking for it.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 29, 2011)

red dragon said:


> You have no freakin idea about Kolkata crowd.
> Very good bands used to come to Kolkata.I vaguely remember The great Wishbone Ash concert I went with my parents.It was an amazing show.


This year how many good bands came to Kolkata?


----------



## Krow (Oct 29, 2011)

Sir, the crowd is the same everywhere. No one is going to disperse peacefully if you cancel a concert after making people stand in the line for 5 hours.


----------



## red dragon (Oct 29, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> This year how many good bands came to Kolkata?


None,except a few Afro american jazz bands.



Krow said:


> Sir, the crowd is the same everywhere. No one is going to disperse peacefully if you cancel a concert after making people stand in the line for 5 hours.


Can not agree more,I was fortunate enough to attend Hellfest this year,the crowd was really mad before Opeth took on stage,the organizers handled everything so professionally that not a single person/equipment was injured/damaged.Everyone was happy.
In our country police would have declared riot.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 29, 2011)

I want:

Iron Maiden
Scorpions
Nightwish
Muse
Arcade Fire
Green Day
Red Hot Chilli Peppers

and a few more, to perform in Kolkata.


----------



## Krow (Oct 29, 2011)

Dream on, dream on, dream on till your dream comes true...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 29, 2011)

Thats all I can do sadly


----------



## maddy1205 (Oct 29, 2011)

Green Day and muse...i'l be more than happy!!!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 30, 2011)

Maddy you from Kol?

I think I'll add Kottak to that list too.(formerly known as KrunK btw)


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 30, 2011)

sadly no one wants to come to mumbai due to high entertainment tax...sigh...


----------



## maddy1205 (Oct 30, 2011)

@Extreme Gamer....i am from Delhi..


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 30, 2011)

^Iron Maiden performed in Mumbai!


----------



## Piyush (Oct 30, 2011)

Q:What do you call 25000 youngsters all dressed up but nowhere to go?
A:



Spoiler



A Metallica Concert


----------



## maddy1205 (Oct 30, 2011)

^^lol!!

fortunately i wasn't 1 of them!!!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 30, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> ^Iron Maiden performed in Mumbai!



sry..what i meant is very few bands perform in mumbai due to high tax...i couldn't afford iron maiden tickets...bangalore iron maiden tickets were half the price...


----------



## red dragon (Oct 30, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I want:
> 
> Iron Maiden
> Scorpions
> ...



Muse only for me from that list and Katatonia ofcourse.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 30, 2011)

so did the concert happen on sat??Did anyone go??Is anyone from here going for the concert at bangalore?


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 30, 2011)

Piyush said:


> Q:What do you call 25000 youngsters all dressed up but nowhere to go?
> A:
> 
> 
> ...



lol. Nice one. It makes sense considering the present mess-up.


----------



## Krow (Oct 30, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> so did the concert happen on sat?


It was cancelled AFAIK. Shame.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 30, 2011)

Krow said:


> It was cancelled AFAIK. Shame.



even on sat??i know the friday gig was cancelled...but sat as well...damn..bad luck


----------



## asingh (Oct 30, 2011)

They should not have vandalized the stuff. Bad.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 30, 2011)

It doesnt bother me that it was a Metallicrap concert.

It bothers me that the fan reactions (vandalism) and the organizer's poor planning will bring a bad name for future concerts.


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2011)

so, how is the Bangalore concert going?


----------



## eggman (Oct 31, 2011)

Just came back from the show....It was just amazing...Say what you wanna say about Metallica...they still can Rock!!!! 
Their live performance was just perfect...and the crowd was so wild!!
Loved every second of it...and the Setlist was perfect..all my Favs were there...

Definitely the best rock concert I have seen!!

Jumping and headbanging to Enter Sandman was awesome!!!

Delhi surely missed it.


----------



## Krow (Oct 31, 2011)

Tough luck Delhi.  eggman, you are a lucky man. What were the ticket prices?


----------



## eggman (Oct 31, 2011)

Rs. 2750...


----------



## Desmond (Oct 31, 2011)

Guys, I ordered the Bangalore tickets, but the tickets were not delivered to me on time. Is it possible to get a refund if you have not gone to the show?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 31, 2011)

if tickets are not delivered on time you should get full refund


----------



## maddy1205 (Oct 31, 2011)

one lucky guy eggman!!!


----------



## Desmond (Oct 31, 2011)

asingh said:


> They should not have vandalized the stuff. Bad.



But then again, these are not Justin Bieber fans, who'd go home and cry. If you piss them off, you're asking for it.

Besides, the organizers were responsible for crowd control.


----------

